# Question (Irons head size)



## Captain_Black (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all.
I have been using a training iron lately which has quite a small head size, it has been a bit of a revelation, I find the smaller head more pleasing to the eye, but more importantly I seem to be making much better contact with the ball with the smaller head.

I am not sure if this is an optical thing, with possibly the ball appearing bigger against the smaller iron head, or if for some reason I am just suited to an iron with a smaller head?

My normal iron is a Callaway Big Bertha, which has a fairly huge head, it has to be said that I have improved since my last qualifying medal last year & come the spring I expect a handicap cut to around 18 or less.
So, what would you do, stick with the Big Bertha's for a while, or go for a iron set with a smaller head?
If so which irons would you recommend I look at?
Thanks in advance for all your comments.


----------



## Wolfman (Jan 18, 2013)

Mizuno JPX 800 OR 825 Pro

Very neat, easy to hit and a quality forged iron, good deals on the JPX800


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2013)

never liked a big head on irons myself.  callaway and ping are non-starters for me!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 18, 2013)

I had a set of Taylormade R7 GI irons and loved them.

Dropped onto my MP32's at a price to good to say no too.

Took the MP32's to the range loved the smaller heads but more importantly, in my mind anyway, a lot, lot less off set.

Then when I went back to my R7's I couldn't get on with the look of them. 

I've said on multiple threads, confidence is a big, big thing in golf, especially in your equipment.

Are you still confident with the Berthas'?


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't had that many sets of irons but I wanted to get a smaller/thinner head when I moved my vr's. I may have went too small but hey I'll grow into them


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 19, 2013)

there are lots of possible reasons for both feeling you are hitting an iron better than others, and actually hitting it better.

it may, or may not be the head size; but as others have indicated confidence is important.

there really are a huge number of irons available out there, and any good range will have a range of makes, heads and shafts - just go out and try some.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 20, 2013)

my callaway x tour have a smaller heaed than my 775 and the g10 before. still forgiving but much shorter in the length of the head. I prefer it

its all down to personal preference tbh


----------

